# Vasectomy



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I know its a drastic step but I am deadly serious about getting one very soon,I really don't want any chances of having a kid at all.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I've been thinking a lot about getting a vasectomy too, as the possibility that I could potentially become a father horrifies me. Seems pretty pointless though as I hardly ever get laid. :blank


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I will be getting one in the near future just to make sure.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Why do you not want a kid? Just curious. Does it have anything to do with SA?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nope never wanted kids and never will.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I'd like to get fixed myself. I don't want kids either


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am going to go for it soon,it will have to be priviate.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I thought you were asexual anyway.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Just making sure there is no chance of an unexpected kid.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Getting a vasectomy won't do anything for the urges. :stu


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I dont really get urges anyway.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I saw a vasectomy once and I almost passed out. I had to sit down.

I've seen other (worse) procedures, but when the dr. cut open the dudes sack and started pullin tubes out and stuff to show me, I got light-headed. Especially since the patient was awake for the whole thing. 

I don't think I'd ever be able to go through with one myself. I want kids eventually, but even after I create my army of Laiths, I don't think I'd be able to do it. Maybe. Probably not.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Laith said:


> I saw a vasectomy once and I almost passed out. I had to sit down.
> 
> I've seen other (worse) procedures, but when the dr. cut open the dudes sack and started pullin tubes out and stuff to show me, I got light-headed. Especially since the patient was awake for the whole thing.
> 
> I don't think I'd ever be able to go through with one myself. I want kids eventually, but even after I create my army of Laiths, I don't think I'd be able to do it. Maybe. Probably not.


I am glad that there will be an army of Laiths someday. Make sure they have their rubber duckies first.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Theres an alternative to a vasectomy which is supposed to be coming on to the market soon, its an injection that makes you infertile for 10 years.

http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/04/ff_vasectomy/

Think I might wait for this instead, as the thought of getting a vasectomy makes my eyes water lol.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

After my pop got one, him and my mom divorced


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My dad had a vasectomy after my little sister was born. Two was enough.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I dont really get urges anyway.


Then why do you need one, you need to have sex to put a bun in her oven.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Just to make sure


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

digitalbath said:


> I was thinking about doing the same thing, well my case a hysterectomy.


You mean tubal ligation.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I considered this but only if I can keep some sperm frozen somehow. So if I ever have a change of heart, I mean no one knows what your future holds so no point in making such absolute decisions.

edit; I almost forgot, arnt vasectomy's reversible now?

nevermind: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasectomy#Vasectomy_reversal


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

Elad said:


> I considered this but only if I can keep some sperm frozen somehow. So if I ever have a change of heart, I mean no one knows what your future holds so no point in making such absolute decisions.
> 
> edit; I almost forgot, arnt vasectomy's reversible now?
> 
> nevermind: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasectomy#Vasectomy_reversal


Yes, but that'll all cost a lot of money.

I was hoping the male birth control was going to be some sort of pill but a previous user is saying it's a shot that lasts 10 years.


----------



## lindayardy (Sep 13, 2012)

@Rossy: if you think you are not going to engage with any female, or not even interested anymore than you can handle on your own. Rest is your decision.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

hikkikomori said:


> Yes, but that'll all cost a lot of money.
> 
> I was hoping the male birth control was going to be some sort of pill but a previous user is saying it's a shot that lasts 10 years.


It lasts up to 10 years, it can be reversed within a month or two from a single injection.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

There's a male birth control now?! I mean I have heard rumors it might happen..is it actually happening? How come I never of it..it would be cool if we could both on BC.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Good on getting it done. More people should take the initiative.


----------



## dave76 (Jan 4, 2010)

I wouldnt make a rash decision, 10 years down the line you may end up regretting it. Personally I would NEVER have it done.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I want too and I will at some point very soon.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Rossy said:


> Well I want too and I will at some point very soon.


It looks like that injection thing I mentioned earlier isn't gonna be on the market for quite some years now, so I phoned bupa up the other day to ask how much a vasectomy is, its £300 and you can get it done right away.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks thats 300 quid well spent.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

meganmila said:


> There's a male birth control now?! I mean I have heard rumors it might happen..is it actually happening? How come I never of it..it would be cool if we could both on BC.


Its in India or whatever, but I assume the reason its not here is due to commerce bull****. It is such a cheap and effective method that the poor criminal pharmaceutical companies and corrupt health care organizations aren't in any hurry to offer us this option because it wouldn't make them any money. After all, health care is about money FIRST and... your health on about 20th place on the list after everything else. AWESOME!


----------

